# GeoDaten mit Java



## Guadrion (2. August 2009)

Hi,
ich möchte in eine Applikation schreiben, in der ich mithilfe von bestimmten Koordinaten (längen u Breitengrade) bestimmte Kartenausschnitte angezeigt bekomme und möchte auf diesen dann wichtige Orte, die ich als Programmierer definier, markieren können (punkte, pfeile, polygone,etc). ich habe mich nun schon ein bisschen umgeschaut und gesehen dass es für mappoint eine solche anbindung gibt (API), man dazu allerdings einen account brauch der für developer abläuft  nach 45 tagen. sowas is total ungeeignet, es ist für ein uni projekt, dass für eine wesentlich längere zeit funktionieren solL! dann hab ich mich für anbindungen für google earth bemüht, allerdings nur welche für javascript gefunden! 

ich sollte vllt dazu noch sagen, dass das bild in einer graphics2d umgebung letztendlcih angezeigt werden soll. 

kennt ihr eventuell APIs mit denen solche web services komfortabel angesprochen werden können? oder freies kartenmaterial welche in eine eigene applikation eingebunden werden können?


VG und vieln Dank =)

Guadrion


----------



## Steiner_B (2. August 2009)

Hast du dir schon mal http://www.openstreetmap.org/ angeschaut, das ist eine Freeware, ich weiß aber nicht genau wie es mit Programmieranbindunge ansschaut.


----------



## Guadrion (3. August 2009)

hi ja hab ich schon gesehen. hat vllt irgendwer schon erfahrungen mit geotools gemacht? bietet die lib auch möglichkeiten zum verbinden irgendwelcher webservices? ich hätt am liebsten die möglichkeit ohne ajax das ganze zu machen, da ich im java programm selber das ganze als bufferedimage benötige! hat irgendjemand eine idee?


----------



## zeja (3. August 2009)

Darüber stand irgendwie mal nen Artikel in nem Java-Magazin: http://www.geotools.org/


----------



## Guadrion (3. August 2009)

zeja hat gesagt.:


> Darüber stand irgendwie mal nen Artikel in nem Java-Magazin: http://www.geotools.org/



hi danke den link kenn cih schon  du weist nicht zufällig wie das magazin hieß?


----------



## zeja (4. August 2009)

c't oder iX müsste das gewesen sein.


----------



## Guadrion (4. August 2009)

zeja hat gesagt.:


> c't oder iX müsste das gewesen sein.



https://www.heise.de/abo/ix/pdfs/09/inhalt-ix0409.pdf

Meinst du diese Hier seite 114?


----------

